# Lemond (New Website)



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Lemond (New Website):

https://greglemond.com/#/


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Interesting that he says he rode a frame made by Time in the TdF in 91.
He rode a Carbonframes/Calfee.


----------

